# Reparación Pastor eléctrico



## mfi (Nov 16, 2013)

Hola, resulta que se me estropeo el pastor, el caso es que tiene una resistencia que se fundio el hilo que tiene, me imagino que es una resistencia fusible, entonces lo soldé para ver si era de eso, pero al enchufarlo no hace nada, solo se calienta la resistencia y suelta un podo de olor, pero los demas componentes no se calientan ni humean, subo unas fotos.

La resistencia que ha fundido es la gris, tiene una especie de muelle, me imagino que es para que se funda por ahí, despues está ese condensador verde, que no se como comprobarlo, y tambien este condensador enorme blanco (http://www.ariston.es/producto/f140400pc-rohs-lifasa-cond-motor-450v-40uf-45x92-mm-m8-15537.aspx) , no se como comprobarlos..., despues hai un triac y un transistor, que parece que estan bien a simple vista.
En la última foto creo que debe ser el elevador de tensión, no?
 A ver si podeis ayudarme.

Saludos


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 16, 2013)

> despues hai un triac y un transistor, que parece que estan bien a simple vista



yo probaria o cambiaria el triac y el transistor son los mas propensos a morir.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2013)

mfi dijo:


> Hola, resulta que se me estropeo el pastor, el caso es que tiene una resistencia que se fundio el hilo que tiene, me imagino que es una resistencia fusible, entonces lo soldé para ver si era de eso,


Pensaste mal, era una resistencia de alambre y reemplazarla por cualquier alambre conductor es una "Pésima idea"


> pero al enchufarlo no hace nada, solo se calienta la resistencia y suelta un podo de olor, pero los demas componentes no se calientan ni humean, subo unas fotos.


Que se quemara la resistencia no es el motivo de la falla, sino uno de sus "Síntomas"


> La resistencia que ha fundido es la gris, tiene una especie de muelle, me imagino que es para que se funda por ahí, despues está ese condensador verde, que no se como comprobarlo, y tambien este condensador enorme blanco (http://www.ariston.es/producto/f140400pc-rohs-lifasa-cond-motor-450v-40uf-45x92-mm-m8-15537.aspx) , no se como comprobarlos..., despues hai un triac y un transistor, que parece que estan bien a simple vista.
> En la última foto creo que debe ser el elevador de tensión, no?
> A ver si podeis ayudarme.
> 
> Saludos



1) ¿ Tienes multímetro ?
2) ¿ Sabes usarlo ?
3) ¿ Sabes comprobar componentes pasivos ?
4) ¿ Sabes comprobar componentes de estado sólido ?

Si 1 o mas respuestas fueron "*NO*", ! Llevalo a un técnico ¡


----------



## pigma (Nov 16, 2013)

Espero no me baneen y no quiero ser grosero pero la "Electronica" es toda una ciencia, no de andarla adivinando. Es como pedirle a cualquiera que te adivine una enfermedad si no es doctor, es por eso que a veces nos desprecian porque dicen "ah, compone grabadoras" como si no tuviera merito eso, ya que todos creen que nada mas es ver componentes quemados (lo cual a simple vista casi nunca pasa, si no la tendriamos "facil") si no que estudiamos por muchos años para poder entender como funcionan las cosas y asi poder arreglarlas o construir proyectos, solo quiero que quede claro, no estoy molesto y no quiero ofender a nadie.

Por lo que mencionas no tienes conocimientos ni siquiera basicos de electronica ya que las resistencias digamos que son de los componentes mas conocidos y a simple vista aunque vieras quemado algo, no sabras reemplazarlo. 

La resistencia quemada por lo general es porque aumenta el consumo del aparato, porque? por un corto, componente en fuga e incluso puede ser el transformador de alto voltaje con espiras en corto, asi que mi sugerencia es que lo lleves con alguien calificado porque hay un peligro extra: El aparato si te funciona genera alto voltaje que en determinados casos puede resultar MORTAL, y todo vale mas que tu vida.


----------



## carlosenati (Nov 16, 2013)

para mi tienes dos opciones o enviarlo aun técnico o ponerte investigar ,si ese aparato es muy necesario que lo repares llévalo aun técnico ,pero si no lo es analiza investiga nadie nace sabiendo quien de nosotros no se ha equivocado en una ocasión ,como decía Edison ”El genio es un uno por ciento de inspiración y un noventa y nueve por ciento de transpiración“


----------



## mfi (Nov 16, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pensaste mal, era una resistencia de alambre y reemplazarla por cualquier alambre conductor es una "Pésima idea"
> 
> Que se quemara la resistencia no es el motivo de la falla, sino uno de sus "Síntomas"
> 
> ...



La respuesta es si a todo, pero los condensadores eses no se como comprobarlos, son nuevos para mi. La resistencia tienes razon que fué poco acertado soldarla pero lo hice para ver si localizaba algo en mal estado



pigma dijo:


> Espero no me baneen y no quiero ser grosero pero la "Electronica" es toda una ciencia, no de andarla adivinando. Es como pedirle a cualquiera que te adivine una enfermedad si no es doctor, es por eso que a veces nos desprecian porque dicen "ah, compone grabadoras" como si no tuviera merito eso, ya que todos creen que nada mas es ver componentes quemados (lo cual a simple vista casi nunca pasa, si no la tendriamos "facil") si no que estudiamos por muchos años para poder entender como funcionan las cosas y asi poder arreglarlas o construir proyectos, solo quiero que quede claro, no estoy molesto y no quiero ofender a nadie.
> 
> Por lo que mencionas no tienes conocimientos ni siquiera basicos de electronica ya que las resistencias digamos que son de los componentes mas conocidos y a simple vista aunque vieras quemado algo, no sabras reemplazarlo.
> 
> La resistencia quemada por lo general es porque aumenta el consumo del aparato, porque? por un corto, componente en fuga e incluso puede ser el transformador de alto voltaje con espiras en corto, asi que mi sugerencia es que lo lleves con alguien calificado porque hay un peligro extra: El aparato si te funciona genera alto voltaje que en determinados casos puede resultar MORTAL, y todo vale mas que tu vida.




Estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que dices, pero me considero tecnico, reparé algunos aparatos estudié electronica y hice algunos proyectos para gente sorda y algun contador de paquetes etc, como apenas llevo un año de electrónico el tema de la reparacion lo tengo bastante verde, estoy más puesto en el diseño, y estos componestes, los condensadores y esa resistencia las vi antes pero en la teoria, nunca las utilicé ni comprobé, solo preguntaba para una orientacion o algo, no pido magia, no soy tan cerrado de mente por dios, se lo peligroso que es, las elevadas tensiones que hay, repito solo buscaba algo de orientacion, pero os entiendo que releyendome parezco inutil.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 16, 2013)

mfi dijo:


> *La respuesta es si a todo,* pero los condensadores eses no se como comprobarlos, son nuevos para mi. La resistencia tienes razon que fué poco acertado soldarla pero lo hice para ver si localizaba algo en mal estado . . .



Entonces la respuesta *no* es _"SI a todo"_ 

Pasa por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/prueba-componentes-electronicos-pasivos-12/


Al margen de esto, sin mas datos no se puede conjeturar nada, habría que comprobar el transformador de alta tensión además de la parte electrónica.


----------



## mfi (Nov 16, 2013)

carlosenati dijo:


> para mi tienes dos opciones o enviarlo aun técnico o ponerte investigar ,si ese aparato es muy necesario que lo repares llévalo aun técnico ,pero si no lo es analiza investiga nadie nace sabiendo quien de nosotros no se ha equivocado en una ocasión ,como decía Edison ”El genio es un uno por ciento de inspiración y un noventa y nueve por ciento de transpiración“





Conozco el funcionamiento basico de los pastores, de hecho estoy pensando en empezar a diseñar alguno, por eso quiero reparar este y investigar cada componente, lo basico lo se, pero quiero profundizar. Lo primero que aré es comprobar el triac y el transistor despues los condensadores y transformador, a ver que se cuece


----------



## pigma (Nov 17, 2013)

Muy bien, disculpa si te ofendi en ningun momento fue mi intencion. Yo tengo experiencia en este tipo de aparatos asi que te ayudare. Lo primero que tienes que ver es las resistencia de que valor es y checa la otra tambien, por lo general vienen del mismo valor (me refiero a las grandes cuadradas) despues de eso checate el triac y el transistor (sera transistor? que numero tiene?) despues de eso checate los capacitores (recuerda descargarlos antes de medirlos) si tu multimetro tiene capacitancia con eso los puedes medir, tienen que dar el valor cercano al valor impreso. El transformado de salida ya es un poco mas dificil de probar en terminos practicos ya que a veces son unas espiras en cortos y son algo dificil de detectar, pero primero hagamos funcionar la tarjeta y despues te digo como se prueba o tal vez ya ni eso necesites.


----------



## mfi (Nov 18, 2013)

pigma dijo:


> Muy bien, disculpa si te ofendi en ningun momento fue mi intencion. Yo tengo experiencia en este tipo de aparatos asi que te ayudare. Lo primero que tienes que ver es las resistencia de que valor es y checa la otra tambien, por lo general vienen del mismo valor (me refiero a las grandes cuadradas) despues de eso checate el triac y el transistor (sera transistor? que numero tiene?) despues de eso checate los capacitores (recuerda descargarlos antes de medirlos) si tu multimetro tiene capacitancia con eso los puedes medir, tienen que dar el valor cercano al valor impreso. El transformado de salida ya es un poco mas dificil de probar en terminos practicos ya que a veces son unas espiras en cortos y son algo dificil de detectar, pero primero hagamos funcionar la tarjeta y despues te digo como se prueba o tal vez ya ni eso necesites.



Naa, tio no me ofendí para nada en breve me pondré a la obra, comenzaré con lo que comentas y lla voy publicando los avances, gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 21, 2013)

aqui hay algunas buenas ideas...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/electrificador-alambrados-13749/


----------



## mfi (Nov 23, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> aqui hay algunas buenas ideas...
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/electrificador-alambrados-13749/



Muchas gracias, estuve liado estos días a ver en breve si tengo tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## mfi (Nov 24, 2013)

buenas, hoy estuve con el circuito del pastor y el transistor que dije que tenía es un 2N6027 osea un generador de pulsos, se comprueba igual que un transistor?? despues el triac es un BTB24, comprobé la resistencia entre G y A1 y no parece estar en corto, pero para comprobar el disparo me imagino que tendré que implementar un circuito, no?



acabo de comprobar los diodos y los dos que marco en la foto estan en corto, le puse unos nuevos pero sigue sin funcionar se supone que se rompieron eses diodos por algun corto en el triac o el transistor, y tambien la roptura de la resistencia, que se vuelve a calentar


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 24, 2013)

> pero para comprobar el disparo me imagino que tendré que implementar un circuito, no?









Ten cuidado al hacer las pruebas estas manejado altos voltajes. (lentes y todos los menjurjes necesarios de seguridad)


----------



## pigma (Nov 25, 2013)

Aqui te adjunto un pequeño tutorial de como probar varios componentes, incluyendo el transistor UJT y Triacs, SCR, etc.


----------



## mfi (Nov 29, 2013)

Buenas, estuve hoy un poco con el aparato y tras verificar que el triac más el generador de pulsos estan bien, segui comprobando componentes, quite el condensador grande "el blanco" y lo medí, es de 15mf, el multimetro me los marco bien, pero puse a funcionar la placa sin el condensador y en el triac medi voltajes de unos 2v y pico cada segundo, caía la tension a 1v más o menos, despues volví a conectarlo y la resistencia se volvía a calentar y el triac no conmutaba, etonces que pasa aquí? esta mal el condensador pero el multimetro marca bien su capacidad?


----------



## elgriego (Nov 29, 2013)

Buenas tardes estuve siguiendo el hilo del asunto,y considero que ha llegado el momento en que ...mfi...
Se tome el trabajo de levantar el circuito,por lo menos la parte de la placa,de esa manera tendriamos una idea cabal de como funciona, este electrificador,supongo que sera el tipico circuito ,que la mayoria de nosotros conocemos,aparentemente por descarga capacitiva,casi casi,, como los viejos encendidos electronicos,que armabamos alla por los 80,si tal como indica el colega ,todo lo que midio esta correcto,no nos queda mas que sospechar de la bobina,pero por supuesto ,seria lindo contar con el planito : ¨pa ver como trabaja Vio¨.........

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 29, 2013)

compañero, creo que si!!....
aca hace falta un circuito, el que esta dando trabajo, de ser posible para comparar fotos de la placa asi vemos que es y como encarar el problema


----------



## pigma (Nov 29, 2013)

Sin duda el diagrama haria mucho mas facil todo, asi hasta se podria verificar los voltajes en varios puntos ya que como todo marco "bien" se necesita ir diseccionando las diferentes etapas del aparato. A mi me ha pasado que midiendo diodos me marcan bien pero al conectarlo me provoca corto, aun afuera del circuito me marcan bien y solo a sustitucion es como logro arreglar el aparato.


----------



## mfi (Nov 30, 2013)

Okey, lo subo en breve, diodos cambié 2, los que marco en la foto, pero me parece curioso que la resistencia solo se calinete al conectar el cap, sin este conectado el triac parece que conmuta bien, pasa de 2v a 1, sucesibamente, la bobina se puede probar con 20v? Conectando y desconectando los terminales? A lo mejor con 20v no amplifica mas de 600v y puedo medir con el multimetro a la salida, no?



Ah, me falta probar una resistencia toda marron, nunca vi ninguna y una especie de lenteja que tengo que averiguar que es, supongo que otro cap


----------



## pigma (Nov 30, 2013)

La resistencia supongo que es de bajo valor, a veces de un ohm o menos. La "lenteja" que mencionas, me perece ser por lo que veo un varistor y tiene que darte alta resistencia porque si esta en corto por eso se calientan las resistencias. Con el diagrama te doy todas las sugerencias que necesites para revisarlo. No te preocupes por la bobina de salida, porque aunque estuviera en corto, no se calentaria tan rapido, la bobina de salida da otros sintomas, como no dar chispa o darla muy pequeña, asi que no te preocupes por ella por ahora.


----------



## mfi (Dic 1, 2013)

Ahí va el esquema, ahora en breve comprobaré el varistor

Saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda

La resistencia que se calienta es la primera la de 1K


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2013)

mfi dijo:


> . . . Ah, me falta probar una resistencia toda marron, nunca vi ninguna y una especie de lenteja que tengo que averiguar que es, supongo que otro cap



¿ Esto ?





En caso afirmativo es un capacitor cerámico


----------



## mfi (Dic 1, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Esto ?
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-addl1ESGu.../oqplQMbE99c/s200/Condensadores-ceramicos.jpg​
> En caso afirmativo es un capacitor cerámico



No, la resistencia toda marron, debe ser que es de 110ohm me imagino, y la especie de lenteja me referia al varistor. Me explique mal, disculpas



Una pregunta, los diodos D4 Y D5 los substituí porque estaban en corto, entonces pudo ser que al suceder esto el varistor se pusiera en corto para protejer? 

Los varistores una vez que se ponen en modo protecion, o sea, en derivacion a masa, se vuleven a poner en su funcionamiento correcto, o se estropean tipo fusible?

A ver si no digo ninguna barbaridad...


----------



## moncada (Dic 1, 2013)

Hola. Para empezar, ese aparato parece ir conectado a la red y no estaría de más usar un trafo de aislamiento de 220 a 220 para trabajar más seguros. La alimentación para el circuito de disparo se obtiene aprovechando la reactancia capacitiva de C1 y así ahorrar una resistencia de potencia que convertiría a ese pastor en un horno.

El condensador C2 es el filtro de alimentación y la VDR o varistor en paralelo actúa como protección si la tensión en sus extremos supera un valor determinado. Si este componente casca, se pone en corto y hay que tirar con él. No es rearmable ni nada parecido. Todo esto se hubiese evitado instalando un transformador reductor 220/12v con su rectificador y filtro.

A lo que íbamos. Lo primero que yo miraría es la alimentación del disparador. Debería haber 10v en extremos del zéner 1N5347 (no es un diodo rectificador). Luego habría que comprobar si el oscilador de relajación con el UJT 2N6027 funciona. En el esquema está mal dibujada la conexión de emisor, que debería ir al punto de unión de R4 y el condensador de 47nF y la salida de pulsos para el triac (o tiristor; habrá que asegurarse...) se tomaría de B1.

Con un téster simple de aguja podrías comprobar lo anterior, eso sí, mucha precaución con lo que tocas que en ese chisme hay alta tensión y además está conectado a la red.


----------



## pigma (Dic 1, 2013)

En el circuito se puede checar el voltaje del punto donde se unen D2 y el varistor a donde se unen D5 y R2, este ultimo seria el positivo, ahi te debe dar un poco mas del valor de red en CD, la pista donde dice U1, creo que no va a ahi, ya que se cerraria en el mismo punto al activar el triac, por favor checa eso. Otra pregunta, que numero tiene el "triac"? no sera SCR?

P.D. Pon mucho cuidado al probar los voltajes ya que estaras trabajando con voltaje peligroso, toma todas las precauciones, es mejor en estos casos parecer unos "cobardes" que pasar un muy mal rato nosotros o nuestros familiares...

P.D.2. se me olvido aclararte lo del varistor, NO, no se repone, cuando se pone en corto ya no hay mas nada que hacer, que sustituir porque esta dañado.


----------



## mfi (Dic 2, 2013)

moncada dijo:


> En el esquema está mal dibujada la conexión de emisor, que debería ir al punto de unión de R4 y el condensador de 47nF y la salida de pulsos para el triac (o tiristor; habrá que asegurarse...) se tomaría de B1.
> 
> http://imagenes.unicrom.com/esquema-diagrama-temporal-oscilador-UJT.gif



Pues fijate en las pistas (foto), el circuito está identico, acabo de mirarlo y tienes razon está mal... a ver el pastor es di un colega y creo que en su día fué a un tecnico, lo que no se es si lo reparó o no, me imagino que no lo consiguió porque está mal colocado, lo unico que se me ocurre es que igual soldo R4, R3, R5 y el cap en sitio contrarío, otra cosa es imposible... probé a cambiar las patas del integrado pero la resistencia se sigue calentando, no puedo medir nada porque en 5 segundos se arde... El varistor lo saque y lo medí, en resistencia no me da nada en ninguna escala y en continuidad tampoco, no se...





pigma dijo:


> la pista donde dice U1, creo que no va a ahi, ya que se cerraria en el mismo punto al activar el triac, por favor checa eso. Otra pregunta, que numero tiene el "triac"? no sera SCR?



Te digo lo mismo que Moncada referente al varistor y a las pistas. El triac es un 
TRIAC BTB24-600BW 25A 600V TO-220


----------



## pigma (Dic 3, 2013)

Bien, vamos por partes. Primero hay que corregir lo que esta mal, por lo que leo ya corregiste el transistor ujt en su posicion, ya tambien vi que si es un TRIAC el que lleva pero lo tienes mal en el diagrama que hiciste, tambien la conexion de la bobina, tal vez alguien lo movio y crees que va ahi pero te adjunto una foto con las observaciones. Probaste el triac? por lo general se ponen en corto cuando estan mal, pero no se te deberia de calentar la resistencias si no tienes conectada la bobina, si se te calienta es muy probable que un diodo este mal, pero si todos al probarlos pasan bien, tendras que sustituirlos todos.

P.D. Por favor ve corrigiendo en tu diagrama lo que vamos enumerando, asi al final tendras tu aparato arreglado y el diagrama correspondiente


----------



## mfi (Dic 4, 2013)

A ver os cuento, puse todo en orden, para que no se caliente la resistencia tengo que desconectar el condensador de alta (el blanco grande) y ahora despues de cambiar todolos diodos rectificadores al encender con el cap. de alta puesto se producen chispas en la conexion del diodo D2 con D1, si desconecto el cap. puedo medir todo perfectamente. En el zener hai 8v, para comprobar los pulsos me imagino que necesito un osciloscopio pero al ser de un segundo igual me los mide el multimetro asique puse el positivo en la salida de pulsos del UJT y el negativo en el extremo negativo del zener y mide a lo loco, 0.10v, 0.30v, etc, no llega a 1v, cuantos voltios deberia tener para disparar el triac? dado que el ujt es nuevo probé con el multimetro en el emisor haber si media los pulsos, pero hace como en la salida, ahora la pregunta es si al estar desconectado el condensador de alta estos valores son normales, o por lo contrario deberia funcionar igual el circuito, no entiendo bien la funcion de este condensador...me imagino que es para que se cargue y al activarse el triac descargarle un voltaje superior a 230v

Gracias por la ayuda que me estais dando


----------



## pigma (Dic 4, 2013)

Bien, revise de nuevo lo del UJT y la configuracion que debe ser en tu caso es la que te adjunto en la imagen, o sea que si estaba en la posicion correcta segun tus primeras fotos. Cuanto te mide el zener si lo mides con el multimetro desconectado el circuito? te debe dar alrededor de .75 y SI cambian los valores cuando esta conectado el capacitor grande, que es correcto lo que mencionas, este capacitor se carga para despues hacer la descarga repentina en la bobina y asi generar el alto voltaje. El capacitor probandolo con el multimetro te da el valor cercano al que es? Dame un poco de tiempo y me pongo a revisar de nuevo detenidamente todo para poderte ayudar de la mejor manera, hare el diagrama como debe ser y seguimos revisando, mientras checame esto que te digo por favor, aqui te adjunto como debe de ir.


----------



## mfi (Dic 5, 2013)

Buenas, el electrificador está funcionando, cambié el cap de alta por otro nuevo y listo, era este el problema, lo raro es que midiendolo con el multimetro marcaba clavados los 15mf, biendo esto de poco vale medir los componentes... Ahora posiblemente me ponga a diseñar algun electrificador.

Muchas gracias a los que me ayudasteis, perdiendo vuestro tiempo, es de agradecer


----------



## pigma (Dic 5, 2013)

Que bien que ya lo tengas funcionando, asi pasa suele pasar con los capacitores, los mides y la capacidad marca bien, pero internamente estan mal, es por eso que a veces se prueban con un medidor de ESR tambien para estar mas seguros o mejor aun, probarlo con otro capacitor. No fue perdida de tiempo, todos aprendimos


----------



## mfi (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola de nuevo, una pequeña pregunta, alguien sabe que tipo de condensador es el de 3.3uF k400v, estoy intentando encontrarlo en rs-online, pagina de componentes y no hay manera...

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2013)

mfi dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, una pequeña pregunta, alguien sabe que tipo de condensador es el de 3.3uF k400v, estoy intentando encontrarlo en rs-online, pagina de componentes y no hay manera...
> 
> Gracias



Lo mas probable es que sea "Poliester metalizado" se puede denominar simplemente "Poliester"











​


----------



## mfi (Dic 9, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo mas probable es que sea "Poliester metalizado" se puede denominar simplemente "Poliester"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De 3.3uf no hay de 400v...

http://es.rs-online.com/web/c/compo...0,cl_4294419661&applied-dimensions=4294266170

tendre que cojer uno de 2.2uf y otro de 1uf, y ponerlos en paralelo?


----------



## pigma (Dic 9, 2013)

Si no hay de 3.3 SI puedes poner los que mencionas en paralelo, solo asegurate que sean del voltaje correcto. Yo lo he hecho y funcionan y duran sin problemas.


----------



## mfi (Dic 9, 2013)

pigma dijo:


> Si no hay de 3.3 SI puedes poner los que mencionas en paralelo, solo asegurate que sean del voltaje correcto. Yo lo he hecho y funcionan y duran sin problemas.



Y la resistencia enorme de cuantos w será? no veo ninguna de ese estilo

Me refiero a la marron

gracias


----------



## pigma (Dic 9, 2013)

La resistencia a simple vista me parece que es como de 5W, mas grande no creo que sea porque si fuera mas grande, ya seria como las cuadradas de la entrada y si fuera de menos, con 5w aseguras que no se queme.

P.D. Las de 5W en mi pais ya son cuadradas pero no tan grandes de tamaño, no se si donde vivas sea lo mismo por eso no encuentras redondas de la misma capacidad.


----------



## mfi (Dic 10, 2013)

pigma dijo:


> La resistencia a simple vista me parece que es como de 5W, mas grande no creo que sea porque si fuera mas grande, ya seria como las cuadradas de la entrada y si fuera de menos, con 5w aseguras que no se queme.
> 
> P.D. Las de 5W en mi pais ya son cuadradas pero no tan grandes de tamaño, no se si donde vivas sea lo mismo por eso no encuentras redondas de la misma capacidad.



Muchas gracias


----------



## Nicogm (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola. Tengo un problema con un electrificador de alambrado. El mismo tiene una frecuencia muy alta (Hace los disparos con poca diferencia de tiempo) y la chispa que hace es chica por ende estimo de baja tension. Le tuve q*UE* reemplazar un tiristor TYN 612 porque estaba en cortocircuito *C*atodo y gate.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2018)

¿ Circuito ?


----------



## Nicogm (Jun 9, 2018)

Adjunto una imagen de la placa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2018)

Circuito-diagrama , no placa !


----------



## roquezoom (Jun 9, 2018)

¿Puedes colocar una foto de modo que muestre el otro lado de la placa?, para ver si interpreto el circuito, mientras tanto prueva reemplazar el capacitor de 25 uf, podria estar desvalorizado


----------



## ROkkk (Jul 23, 2018)

Saludos.
Me hice este Electrificador que encontré por la red y después de hacerlo no marcha en absoluto, como mis conocimientos en electrónica son limitados pido vuestra ayuda para poder saber donde falla. Gracias

R= 1K 1/4W
R= 2K2 1/4W
R= 220 1W
R= 560 1W
R=470 1/4W
P= 10k LIN
VR= S20K275
C= 0.1µF 630V POLIESTER
C= 100µF 25V ELEC
C= 0.1µF 1KV X2
C= 470µF 25V ELEC
C=1µF 25V ELEC
C= 0.1µF 50V POLIESTER
IC= NE555
T= SGSF344 (SUSTITUTO DEL BU522B )
T= 2SC2383 (SUSTITUTO DEL BC639 )
D= BY251
D= 1N4007


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 23, 2018)

Hola, bueno habrá que ir por partes. Primero desconectar el transformador, y chequear si a la salida del 555, existe una señal(Con algún multímetro en modo frecuencímetro)
Si todo está bien, verificar la conexión de los transistores, si todo está correcto. Entonces debes colocar una resistencia de 1k aprox. en lugar de donde va el primario del transformador, así podrá chequearse la señal sin riesgos de picos. (Puedes utilizar el multímetro, pero verificar si admite señales de 12V en caso de serlo)
Una vez que logres corroborar todo esto, coloca el transformador en su lugar, y la pregunta sería, cómo lo has probado, para saber si hay AT?


----------



## ROkkk (Jul 23, 2018)

Gracias por contestar.
Para probarlo lo hago con una bobina de auto, conectada según el esquema.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 23, 2018


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2018)

Reemplaza la bobina de automóvil por una lámpara de luz de posición (Por ejemplo) y observa que ocurre.
La lámpara debe encender (Parpadear) a intervalos regulares.


----------



## ROkkk (Jul 23, 2018)

Una lámpara de auto normal y corriente entiendo,  Lo probare y os cuento,
Gracias por vuestro tiemo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2018)

ROkkk dijo:


> Una lámpara de auto normal y corriente entiendo,  Lo probare y os cuento,
> Gracias por vuestro tiemo.


¿ Que fuente de alimentación estás empleando para hacer funcionar esto ?


----------



## ROkkk (Jul 23, 2018)

Una batería de coche normal y corriente de 12v.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 23, 2018


----------



## pandacba (Jul 23, 2018)

La salida esta media traída de los pelos ese BU tiene una ganacia mínima de 250 mA tranquilamente puede manejarlo el 555 en forma directa


----------



## rubenchaco (Jul 23, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Reemplaza la bobina de automóvil por una lámpara de luz de posición (Por ejemplo) y observa que ocurre.
> La lámpara debe encender (Parpadear) a intervalos regulares.


No creo que pueda verlo parpadear don Fogonazo, con R1 de 1K , R2 de 2.2K, P1 de 10K y C4 de 1Mf . La frecuencia mínima es de 56 hertz y la máxima de 267 hertz. Calculadora de tiempos con 555. | Gzalo.com
Que uso pensas darle al electrificador?, en el foro hay diseños probados y funcionando hace tiempo Electrificador de Alambrados .


----------



## ROkkk (Jul 24, 2018)

Este Electrificador lo quería usar para el oso pardo. Vi su funcionamiento por la red y me pareció que tiene una buena sacudida. Los pastores comerciales de pocos Julios (2,3 ó 4 Julios ) no los respetan en absoluto, es por eso que decidí hacer uno con potencia.
No conocía este foro hasta ayer y estoy mirando por encima como puedo reparar o hacer uno similar, es mas no necesito uno sino dos.
Para poder hacer uno necesitaría todo, esquema , PCB, y lista de componentes, tendría que ser con fuente de alimentación de 12v y con bobina de auto, que son componentes que ya tengo, y estimo que la potencia de salida de unos 12 Julios.
En cuanto al que yo hice, empezaré mirando la frecuencia de salida del 555, pero para eso tengo que revisar un poco el funcionamiento de este circuito, ya que mis conocimientos son limitados.

Gracias por vuestro tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 24, 2018)

rubenchaco dijo:


> No creo que pueda verlo parpadear don Fogonazo, con R1 de 1K , R2 de 2.2K, P1 de 10K y C4 de 1Mf . La frecuencia mínima es de 56 hertz y la máxima de 267 hertz. Calculadora de tiempos con 555. | Gzalo.com
> Que uso pensas darle al electrificador?, en el foro hay diseños probados y funcionando hace tiempo Electrificador de Alambrados .


Se vería con alguna iluminación ya que la lámpara no termina de encender, pero tampoco termina de apagar. 

Esa frecuencia es muy alta como para un pastor eléctrico


----------



## rubenchaco (Jul 24, 2018)

Si es para 12 voltios mira el que fabrique en  Electrificador de Alambrados pagina 38, 39 y 40. Si necesitas mas potencia podes poner las 2 bobinas en serie. Está todo ahí, circuito, simulación y un vídeo.


----------



## ROkkk (Jul 24, 2018)

Para R2 +P1 =2,17KΩ (Potenciómetro a 0Ω ) tengo una frecuencia de 276 KHz entre el positivo de salida de la bobina y el negativo de la fuente.
Para  R2+P1 =13.42KΩ (Potenciómetro a11 K Ω ) tengo una frecuencia entre 55 y 69 KHZ entre el positivo de salida de la bobina y el negativo de la fuente. Lo que supongo que el oscilador y los transistores están bien.
Entre el (+) y el (-) de salida para la bobina   0 Hz , supongo que sea asi.


rubenchaco dijo:


> Si es para 12 voltios mira el que fabrique en  Electrificador de Alambrados pagina 38, 39 y 40. Si necesitas mas potencia podes poner las 2 bobinas en serie. Está todo ahí, circuito, simulación y un vídeo.


No veo PCB por ningún sitio y no estoy yo cualificado para hacerlo,

Gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 24, 2018

Tensiones:
Entre (+) y (-) salida a bobina 0V
Entre (+) salida a bobina y (-) de fuente 4.5V (oscilando)


----------



## rubenchaco (Jul 24, 2018)

ROkkk dijo:


> No veo PCB por ningún sitio y no estoy yo cualificado para hacerlo,


Lo hice en placa perforada, son tan pocos los componentes que no creo que se justifique.


----------



## ROkkk (Jul 31, 2018)

¿ Se puede sustituir el BU522B por el SGSF344 y el BC639 por el 2SC2383, en el esquema que post #45 ??

El BU522B tiene un hfe de 250,  el del SGSF344 no se lo veo por ningún sitio....

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

ROkkk dijo:


> el del SGSF344 no se lo veo por ningún sitio....


 
5 segundos de google 

https://pe2bz.philpem.me.uk/pdf on typenumber/S/SGSF344.pdf


----------



## ROkkk (Jul 31, 2018)

Sigo sin ver el hfe


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

Los transistores de conmutación de alta tensión y alta velocidad *son todos mas o menos iguales* (estilo transistor de horizontal de televisor CRT) con ganancias cercanas o inferiores a 10.

Varía la corriente que manejan, la tensión que soportan y la potencia , algunos tienen damper y otros no.

Lo ideal y facil de conseguir son los transistores de salida horizontal de televisores de 29 pulgadas.

En esos transistores no se le presta atención a la ganancia , pero ojo que esos dos transistores son bien distintos , el BU522B  es un Darlington especialmente diseñado para encendido automotor , tiene damper y tiene resistencias pull-down , en cambio el SGSF344 fué diseñado para fuentes conmutadas y horizontales de tv.



ROkkk dijo:


> Sigo sin ver el hfe



Al final de la página 2 del datasheet que subí dice su ganancia.


----------



## ROkkk (Jul 31, 2018)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS.
En el circuito que hice al no encontrar un BU522B, el de la tienda me vendió un SGSF344, que fue con el que hice el Electrificador, me dijo que era similar, yo como no tengo conocimiento en esto pues me fie de el.

Te agradecería mucho si pudieras decirme con que transistor puedo sustituir el BU522B, intente comprarlo y no lo encuentro en España.

Muchas gracias compañero, por tu tiempo, ya veo que tu si estas bien puesto en estos temas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

Vamos por partes dijo Jack el Destripeitor.

Desconectá la R3 de la base del transistor conectá ahí un led a masa o a positivo , es lo mismo.

Cambiá C4 por 10 o por 22 o por 33 uF para bajar la frecuencia hasta lograr ver parpadear el led.

Una vez logrado ésto seguimos con los transistores.


----------



## ROkkk (Jul 31, 2018)

De acuerdo cuando lo tenga te cuento.
Gracias


----------



## ROkkk (Jul 31, 2018)

Con C4= 10uF, se ve el LED vibrar perfectamente, el único problema que me quemo 3 leds, la salida en la pata 3 con masa oscila entre 4.60 y 5.50 v, normal que me los abrasara.
Lo que supongo que la parte del oscilador del 555 esta todo correcto.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2018)

Ok , no leíste o no entendiste que la resistencia de 1k quedaba puesta, por eso la quema de leds  



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Desconectá la R3 de la base del transistor conectá ahí un led a masa o a positivo , es lo mismo.


 
Conecta la resistencia de 1k a la base del transistor nuevamente , cambia la bobina por una lámpara y prueba nuevamente. El led puedes dejarlo puesto cómo indicador. Si no funciona puedes eliminar R4 y R7  y poner un puente. 

Después veríamos de poner una resistencia en serie con la base del segundo transistor para protegerlo.


----------



## rubenchaco (Jul 31, 2018)

Si lo van a dejar trabajando a 1 pulso por segundo no va a funcionar ( si va a funcionar pero no sirve), porque el ciclo de trabajo del 555 va a ser del 50%. Medio segundo va a conducir y medio no, la batería va a durar 1 día.  El ciclo debe ser 50 ms en conducción y 950 ms sin conducir. El circuito que hice esta probado y funciona 





El preset de 1K  permite variar el tiempo del pulso desde los 18ms hasta los 80ms. El preset de 22K permite variar  desde 200ms hasta los 1000ms. 





	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jul 31, 2018

La bobina de auto que tenes no tiene el modulo de potencia con el IGBT?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2018)

*rubenchaco *el cambio de frecuencia con el agregado del led es sólo para ver si está funcionando el lm555 , una vez que comprobemos el funcionamiento de los transistores lo volveremos a la normalidad.

Saludos !


----------



## ROkkk (Ago 3, 2018)

Los dos tenéis razón.
Lo primero quiero sacar este circuito a funcionar y seguidamente hacer el que me dice rubenchaco.

Necesito mas de un Electrificador y que funcionen  durante meses seguidos.

Según me indico el sr. moderador, puse de nuevo la resistencia de 1k, puse el LED donde se me indico en un principio y una bombilla de unos 10w en la salida a la bobina y ... no se enciende ni hace nada.
El LED que dejamos para indicar  si parpadea normalmente. la bombilla nada  .....Esto lo probé primero sin puntear  R4 y R7 
Después les hice un puente y nada, tampoco hace nada ....


En cuanto a lo que me preguntas (rubenchaco) sobre la bobina, es comprada nueva, viene sin nada simplemente una bobina de auto, si es eso lo que preguntabas, no se que es el módulo de potencia con el IGBT.

si pongo este a funcionar luego hago el de rubenchaco, a ver cual peta mas ....
En tu esquema, no se varias cosas
Los potenciómetros no se si son lineales o no ( la patilla 1 del 22k queda libre?)
Las resistencias no se de que Watios son
Los diodos no se de que tipo son

Saludos muchachos, y gracias por vuestro tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2018)

ROkkk dijo:


> Según me indico el sr. moderador, puse de nuevo la resistencia de 1k, puse el LED donde se me indico en un principio y una bombilla de unos 10w en la salida a la bobina y ... no se enciende ni hace nada.


 
Si no enciende el led posiblemente en corto el primer transistor llamado T2


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 3, 2018)

Voy a tratar de explicarte ROkkk, sobre la bobina (en realidad son 2 bobinas en un mismo cuerpo) va una pieza de aluminio 








Modulo de potencia le dicen los mecánicos, en su interior van dos circuitos con IGBT. 




De la ECU (computadora) del auto sale una señal así 





No importa las RPM del motor (frecuencia), el pulso siempre dura 25 milisegundos. SI haces mi circuito te vas a dar cuenta que cuando tenes el preset  de 1K cerrado la chispa es débil, a medida que lo vayas abriendo va adquiriendo potencia, si te pasas se debilita y hasta dejar de funcionar.
La bobinas me las regalan en los talleres mecánicos, las tiran porque están quemadas, en realidad se quema uno de los dos canales del modulo, pero el otro funciona perfecto. En una ocasión me regalaron una que estaba todo bien, le dije al mecanico que estaba buena, me dijo: no sirve porque corta a las 5000 vueltas.  El 555 tira perfectamente los dos IGBT, sin transistores en el medio, pones las 2 bobinas en serie  y tenes una chispa de 6 centímetros pero es una locura, con una suficiente.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 3, 2018



ROkkk dijo:


> En tu esquema, no se varias cosas
> Los potenciómetros no se si son lineales o no ( la patilla 1 del 22k queda libre?)
> Las resistencias no se de que Watios son
> Los diodos no se de que tipo son


Es todo reciclado, incluso la bobina como mencione, lo único que compre fue el 555, dos diodos de uso general (creo in4007) y la placa perforada de 5x5. La resistencias de 1/2 vatio y los preset no se si son lineales o no, no es critico el ajuste. (No son potenciómetros). La patilla 1 del 22k queda libre.


----------



## ROkkk (Ago 4, 2018)

El LED si se enciende y se apaga, lo que no hace nada es la bombilla que puse en la salida a la bobina.

Por otro lado la diferencia entre "present" y potenciómetro (según yo entiendo) es que el present se manipula con el destornillador y el potenciómetro con el vástago que viene incorporado, en definitiva son lo mismo, resistencias variables de un determinado valor.

En cuanto a la bobina de encendido, es mucho mas simple, es una bobina normal y corriente, adjunto foto.

Voy a revisar el T2, y ver que tensiones hay en los emisores de T1 y T2 y en la salida a la bobina (lámpara) y ver si puedo descifrar algo mas.

Gracias por vuestro tiempo


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 4, 2018)

Esa bobina tiene poca potencia para un pastor eléctrico con 12v en forma directa, necesitas un elevador de tensión, capacitor  y triac  como el diseño de Richard Alonso que se encuentra en este foro. 
Mas simple que esto;

11 componentes sobre una placa perforada soldada al modulo de potencia por 1 euro, me saco el sombrero.  
6 centímetros tiene la chispa con buena potencia.




Bien, sorprendame entonces con su proyecto.


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Ago 5, 2018)

por favor amigos, ¿ que es un Pastor eléctrico ?
me perdonareis pero aqui en españa al no usar esos vocablos, no sabemos a que le llaman uds por alla un pastor electrico
gracias


----------



## ROkkk (Ago 5, 2018)

El circuito no lo diseñe yo, ya me gustaría. Lo he visto en estas dos páginas   CIRCUITO A T
[aporte] Circuito elevador de tension - elecT!ronica - Taringa!
Me pareció sencillo y me puse a ello.

En cuanto a tu diseño, en lo poco que yo entiendo, tu simplemente haces un oscilador con el 555, en cuanto al amplificador de potencia, en el tuyo lo hace esa bobina particular que tienes, para mi no son fáciles de buscar, cualquier cosa que vayas a buscar a un desguace de coches te lo intentan vender casi como nuevo, un ejemplo por una bobina como la de la foto anterior que yo puse, usada , muy usada, me pedían 10 €,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2018)

pepe-ohmios dijo:


> por favor amigos, ¿ que es un Pastor eléctrico ?
> me perdonareis pero aqui en españa al no usar esos vocablos, no sabemos a que le llaman uds por alla un pastor electrico
> gracias


 
Pastor eléctrico = aparato que genera pulsos de alta tensión para los alambrados del campo , para que el ganado no se apoye y los rompa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2018)

pepe-ohmios dijo:


> por favor amigos, ¿ que es un Pastor eléctrico ?
> me perdonareis pero aqui en españa al no usar esos vocablos, no sabemos a que le llaman uds por alla un pastor electrico
> gracias





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pastor eléctrico = aparato que genera pulsos de alta tensión para los alambrados del campo , para que el ganado no se apoye y los rompa.



Además de lo que comenta DOSMETROS también sirve para sectorizar campos de pastoreo logrando que el ganado se mantenga en una superficie mientras se recuperan las pasturas de las superficies aledañas (Pastoréo rotativo)
Es como tener un corral móvil, ajustable y extremadamente económico.


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 5, 2018)

Para esa bobina tendrías que usar el circuito de Richard Alonso 









No se donde vivís pero no puedo creer que no consigas las bobinas. No hay talleres mecánicos, no reparan autos?. El mecánico pone una nueva y tira la bobina vieja, cuando se la pedís se pone contento porque le llevas la basura.


----------



## ROkkk (Ago 6, 2018)

Muchas gracias rubenchaco.
Aquí en España, los talleres mecánicos si no eres cliente no te hacen ni caso, vas a pedir una pieza usada y te miran raro, la gente solo se mueve si hay dinero por en medio.
Te digo que las dos bobinas que tengo las compré nuevas, por una usada sin ni siquiera saber si funciona me pedían 10 €, un despropósito vamos.
Pastores Eléctricos tengo 2 nuevos funcionando de 150€ cada uno y me hacen falta otros dos, así que me pongo y los hago o .... a cotizar.
 así de sencillo.
Gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## ROkkk (Ago 8, 2018)

En mi circuito:

Con C4 de 10uF , en puente las resistencias R4 y R7, con una tensión de alimentación de 12V, pongo una bombilla entre el (-) de la fuente y la salida (+) a la bobina y .....  parpadea (oscila) normalmente al mismo tiempo pongo otra lámpara de un medidor entre el (-) de la fuente y la salida (-) a la bobina y ... parpadea normalmente , creo que cuando una se apaga la otra se enciende.
Lo que me da a entender que todo el circuito esta bien, que con ese condensador se ve perfectamente oscilar en la salida a la bobina, lo que supongo que en una frecuencia mucho mas alta oscilara también.
 No se que otra cosa hacer, intentarlo de nuevo con la bobina? Poner un C4 de un valor intermedio? Uds. me dirán.

Gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## terrado (Dic 2, 2018)

El pastor eléctrico dejo de funcionar cuando invirtieron la polaridad de salida. La resistencia de protección se fundio y ya se la cambie pero sigo sin tener tensión de salida.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 2, 2018)

Pone una foto completa de esa placa por ambos lados, porque si se quemo esa resistencia es porque hay algún semiconductor que se daño


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2018)

Aunque da la impresión que esa quemadura no fué por un cortocircuito momentáneo sino mas bien una falla de diseño de un componente que trabaja al límite de larga data.


----------



## terrado (Dic 3, 2018)

Aquí envió mas fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2018)

Si esa plaqueta es de fibra de vidrio , entonces esa resistencia recalentó mal , toda la vida.

Sabés medir transistores y resistencias ?

Como se llama el transistor redondo , el chico ?

*DTS4066*
NPN
Si Darlington
100Watts
600V
20A
(ft): 8 MHz
(hfe): 75


----------



## terrado (Dic 3, 2018)

2N 2904 A.
Si se medir resistencias y Transistores. Tengo polimetro digital. Tambien tengo un ICE analógico y un capacimetro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2018)

terrado dijo:


> La resistencia de protección se fundió y ya se la cambie


 
Y que le pusiste ?


----------



## terrado (Dic 3, 2018)

Una de 10 Ohmios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2018)

De dónde obtuviste su valor ?


----------



## terrado (Dic 3, 2018)

De otro pastor que funciona.
De uno que funciona


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 3, 2018)

Ok

1º - ¿Le llega alimentación al 555 ? Patas 8 y 1 ?

2º - ¿ Ya mediste los dos transistores* fuera de la plaqueta* ?


----------



## terrado (Dic 15, 2018)

Esta solucionado. Era el 555.


----------



## Eiras (Oct 24, 2019)

Buenos como se puede probar el trnasformador de alta? Que tension debe haner en la salida de la placa hacia el trafo de alta. Muchas gracias un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2019)

Eiras dijo:


> Buenos como se puede probar el trnasformador de alta? Que tension debe haner en la salida de la placa hacia el trafo de alta. Muchas gracias un saludo


No puedes medir tensión porque si colocas un multímetro "Lo quemas"
Mide que el secundario de alta tensión tenga continuidad, es decir no presente resistencia infinita con el multímetro.
Puedes poner los cables de salida del transformador muy cercanos, entre si a 1 o 2 mm y funcionando correctamente debería saltar un arco entre ellos.


----------



## Eiras (Oct 24, 2019)

Ya pero que salida debe dar la placa a la emtrda del trafo de alta?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2019)

Eiras dijo:


> Ya pero que salida debe dar la placa a la emtrda del trafo de alta?


Eso depende del circuito 

¿ Como es el que tienes ?


----------



## Eiras (Oct 24, 2019)

Adjunto foto y muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2019)

. . . Puedo mandar una foto de mi abuela para que me digan de que está enferma ?

Deberías levantar el circuito !


----------

